
Full Printed – A Glimpse into the Personal Manufacturing Future - ph0rque
http://blog.makerbot.com/2010/09/18/full-printed-a-glimpse-into-the-personal-manufacturing-future/
======
nickpinkston
I don't think we should kid ourselves that "local" is always more efficient
(or "green"). If you're looking to prototype, it's a great tool, but larger
3DP machines are still more time-cost efficient due to how parallel the
production can be.

*Full Disclosure, my startup: <http://CloudFab.com> works on 3D printing in a more centralized production model, but I still think MakerBot is awesome!

